# New arrival, Supercompressor



## irate03 (Apr 28, 2012)

I've been looking at these for quite a while now, something about the military heritage behind them that grabs me. There are many versions with some of the most well known brands and some with lesser know brands like this Delvina. There was one company that made the cases, one like this, a 37mm and one slightly larger. Companies used the case with the compressor back system and then branded their own watches. I don't know the history of this other than the engravings on the case back are very worn, there is a service mark inside and the dial and hands are quite aged but holding up well. I actually really like the versions that have broad arrow hands but they tend to cost at least twice as much. I have given this a little spring clean, the movement runs well so it was just a case of cleaning up the seal and the dial, the plexi is pitted, i've polished it a bit, but it has seen some action so I'm going to leave it as it is. The movement is a Swiss ETA 2783.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Beautiful watch and great strap combo, there is just something special about a compressor :yes:


----------



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

That looks super! Congrats!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Really nice, that. I do like a Supercompressor. It's scrubbed up nicely, too. Well played that man.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice and looks good on the leather. Enjoy.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

lovely watch your photos are stunning they make all the detail so clear :notworthy:


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Really great photos, what set up do you use? Nice watch too, I think the supercompressers have a really nice style about them.


----------



## irate03 (Apr 28, 2012)

These photos were taken with a really simple setup, a couple of my LED video lights and a couple of white bits of paper (actually a couple of unopened household bills)

I have a ton of lighting equipment I use for work but sometimes it's just easier to go cheap and cheerful and keep it simple. Shot on a canon 5D mkIII with a sigma 105mm macro lens.


----------



## irate03 (Apr 28, 2012)

new (old) hands and new hand made strap. After seeing a lot of these Super Compressors with broad arrow hands, I stumbled upon a "not running" old diver on ebay whch had exactly the right hands so I took a gamble and for about thirty quid it was well worth it.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

nice watch


----------

